# Deploy Outdoors



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

That is an awesome idea. Makes it even easier than opening a tackle box too..


----------



## salty_waders (May 5, 2014)

Thanks! It is nice to have lures & flies right there to grab. Many folks are simply loading it up with flies/lures and not even messing with bags & tackle boxes, which is really nice on kayaks and tiny boats. Regards, Jeff


----------

